# Solved: Windows Defender - KB915597



## mattytun (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi i keep getting a update for windows defender every day ill instal it but the next day it pops up again


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows Defender :down: comes integrated in Windows Vista and Windows 7.

It can't be uninstalled, but it can be disabled.

Once you disable it, you shouldn't be prompted to update it anymore.

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/1578...emove-windows-defender.-also-how-turn-it-off/

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mattytun (Aug 12, 2008)

flavallee thanks ill follow your command:up:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

----------------------------------------------------------


----------

